# Which PSU



## mav2000 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi,

Am planning on a new PSU for a new build. The build will be as follows:

AMD 955/965 BE
4890X2 or may just wait for the new 5870 series
Water cooling - basic only for the cpu, may actually look at the corsair h50
2 HDD's
1 DVD writer and 1 Blueray
6-8 fans

Was looking at these two taking into account any future upgrades as I would like it to last a while:

1. Seasonic M12D 850 watts : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151067

Will cost me about 235 USD here

2. CORSAIR CMPSU-850HXEU 850W :http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139011

Will cost me about 210 USD here

Should I just go with the corsair as its cheaper??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2009)

Save ya some money and just as good OEM:
*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817176001*


----------



## mav2000 (Aug 25, 2009)

Unluckily I cant order from newegg as I am in India and can get stuff from Jakarta, where I will be shifting soon.

So what I can get is the corsair, seasonic, coolermaster, enermax and maybe antec.

OR should I go for the 750W models of the above PSU's??


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 25, 2009)

A 750 corsair would do good, 850 even better.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 25, 2009)

Take wichever one you like the most. Seasonic is just as a good brand as Corsair.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 25, 2009)

The OEM of that Corsair I believe is Seasonic 
Well, I will choose the Corsair just because it has a single 70A +12V rail.


----------



## mav2000 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks going with the corsair...


----------



## Joe Public (Aug 25, 2009)

The Corsair HX850 is Channel Well made.  But it's a brand new design, not the crusty old PSH platform, like the older TX750/850. While on average not as silent as the M12D 850W, it's very efficient (usually 90% at typical loads).  I'm looking at the HX750 for my next (i5) build.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Unluckily I cant order from newegg as I am in India and can get stuff from Jakarta, where I will be shifting soon.
> 
> So what I can get is the *corsair, seasonic,* coolermaster, *enermax and maybe antec*.
> 
> OR should I go for the 750W models of the above PSU's??



IMHO, go with whichever brand you can grab a 750W modular in from those above the that is the cheapest, excluding coolermaster. Only go with coolermaster if you really are down tight on the budget.

@Joe Public

You deserve a thanks for defunking. It is in fact Channel Well.


----------



## tw3akm@ster (Aug 25, 2009)

Go for corsair. HX750 should be enough or for more power HX850.

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=18812&page=6
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=153


----------



## mav2000 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks guys...and what would you say between the CM HAF 922 and the Storm Scout...both cost about the same. I am leaning towards the HAF at this time.


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 25, 2009)

yep the haf is better than the scout.

I believe TPU reviewed both, so look for them 

also for the psu, yeah go corsair as other said


----------



## mav2000 (Aug 25, 2009)

I did a review of the 922 sometime back myself...but have never even been near a scout...I think thats about it for my queries...


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 25, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> I did a review of the 922 sometime back myself...but have never even been near a scout...I think thats about it for my queries...



check the review at tpu and choose


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 25, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Unluckily I cant order from newegg as I am in India and can get stuff from Jakarta, where I will be shifting soon.
> 
> So what I can get is the corsair, seasonic, coolermaster, enermax and maybe antec.
> 
> OR should I go for the 750W models of the above PSU's??



Mav,

Currently using Corsair HX850...Its good. Superb cable management as well.

Checkout 

www.performance-pcs.com

If u dont mind the shipping costs, they ship worldwide.


----------



## mav2000 (Sep 8, 2009)

The problem is getting it down from there is a killer for shipping costs...it would cost me a minimum of USD 100-150 just for shipping, and that makes no sense.

Anyway so like I said before some changes are coming up with my rig...I have chosen the following and need your advice: Some of it is from my current rig and others I have to get. PSU is going to be the HX850.

CPU : 720BE unlocked...will hold onto this till the new setting comes in
Mobo: MSI GD70 - Already have it
Ram: AMD OCZ Platinum 1600 CL7 - Already have this
PSU: Crosair 850HX decided
Case:?????? now confused between the Lancool K62, silverstone RV02 and the HAF 922. Dont want a full tower and looking for something within 150USD. The Lancool caught my eye simply because of the full black interiors, window side panel, nice fans and the overall tool less concept, and its built well. The Raven 02 is just so different and also seems to be a nice airflow case with not too much sound. I know its a bit beyond budget, but it looks yummy. So what do u guys suggest. The HAF would have me put in a lot of work, and I suck at modding.

CPU Cooler: Now this one is tricky....do I go for a top end air cooler or go for the H50 from corsair....the H50 seems to have very very mixed reviews. The top end air I am thinking of is the prolimatechs. Also if air cooling which fans woould offer the best in terms of noise to cfm ratio.

Monitor - nice 20-22 inch one would be great. Budget would be around 150-175 USD.

Speakers - 2.1 set more than enough budget around 50 USD...

Need help guys...


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 8, 2009)

I would get top end air over budget water.


----------



## mav2000 (Sep 8, 2009)

But which one???


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 8, 2009)

TRUE, Megahalem it dosn't matter much. All of the top end air coolers are within a few degree's of each other.


----------



## mav2000 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have an OCZ Vendetta 2 right now and i does a good job of it...do u suggest I keep that?


----------



## mav2000 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nobody??? Ok am going to change this around a bit so its easier to read and reply:

Its an AMD system and that remains the same as my current config to the most part. These are the parts I need help with:

1. CPU Cooler - Corsair H50, Prolimatech Megahalems, or somethign else??
2. Case - CM HAF 922, Lancool K62 or Raven 2, what would be the best for cooling and minimal dust maintainance?
3. Case Fans - Either blue or red led depending on the case, but which brand and which model. Also If air, which fan for the air cpu cooler.
4. Monitor, good 20-22 inch with probably HD res. Limit about 150USD.


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 11, 2009)

I am in lust with the Lancool K62 at that price point.  Completely toolless, top quality cooling with the 4 fans included, and the sexy black interior with plenty of cable management mods.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0hwk0Dd3Og


----------



## oqsajec (Sep 13, 2009)

Well bud, i can't help you with the cpu cooler, the monitor i got is a Asus 19inch widescreen 1440X900, good enough for me. the case i got was an Achilles, if you don't moddin a case, don't get it. With the case fans, whats worked for me was changinf out the case 80mm's for 120mm. I have 3, lower db's and same or better cfm than 80mm's. I also added a crossflow fan to help cool of my gpu (ALOT more cfm and quite as hell, fits a 5.25 drive bay, modded mine to suck air in from the bottom front panel of my case). Remember, if you put air in, take it out. Your components are gonne get hot, take that hot air hot quickly and replace it with fresh cool air. My case is a windtunnel when i have the side panel on. When choosing the cpu cooler, check your space around the cpu, check the specs on the heatsink and fan to see if it'll even fit. I saw one the size of a softball!! My case interior is getting painted black with UV reactive stars and a blue cold cathode light with blue leds on all the fans, even my IDE cable is striped blue led. Pick a theme and go from there. Mine's more like Optimus Prime from transformers. Have fun with it man. Good luck with your build.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 13, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Nobody??? Ok am going to change this around a bit so its easier to read and reply:
> 
> Its an AMD system and that remains the same as my current config to the most part. These are the parts I need help with:
> 
> ...




1. Corsair H50
2. Lancool K62
3. Included in case but can be changed to red leds fans in you want
4. Try looking for an LG very nice panel at a low price


----------



## Binge (Sep 13, 2009)

Corsair HX850.  That is one beautiful, efficient, and sexy PSU.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 13, 2009)

or even a Cheiftec A135 850W cheaper, still modular, and still same wattage with a very respectable quality


----------



## Binge (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks to me like a huge difference between the psus... one being that the Corsair HX850W uses a single 70A 12V rail, and the chieftec splits theirs... the HX is 80+ Silver, and by all reviews totally makes that rating by a good margin.


----------



## mav2000 (Sep 13, 2009)

What if I were to look at the new HX650. that would bring my cost down a bit, probably somewhere close to 40 dollars. Also I need to add that I may go for a water cooling loop with a single pump sometime in the future. SO would buying a 650 HX make sense? Or the 750 HX or the 850HX??? Its going to be a corsair and thats the only thing thats sure as of now.

BTW I am all for the new ATI cards, and if the 5850 and 5860 really turns out to give the performance of a 4870X2, then I am kicking out the dual card setup, in favour of one of these


----------

